# Wow. GMO free livestock feed anyone??



## that's*satyrical (Oct 25, 2011)

http://journal.livingfood.us/2011/0...c-chemicals-a-major-ohio-right-to-know-event/

Where do we get food to eat when everything is turning into poison, literally? Can I at least get natural food from my own mini-farm? I guess that is debatable. Depends on if I can find GMO free feed for my animals right? So is certified organic still GMO free? Seems they don't have to label it so yet....


----------



## Bicycle (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure one of the requirements to be certified organic is not using GMO's.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll definitely agree with you that GMOs are certainly not helping (shortcuts are a way of life-just look at the insistence that ruminants need grain), however I don't think elimination of GMOs is the solution. Don't forget, selective breeding does count, and it is scientifically possible to modify food sources artificially without any dangerous chemicals or techniques, and if we insist on reproducing at the current rate, something will have to be done to increase food supplies on already limited land.

However, it is absolute horsecrap that companies still insist on denying that what we are currently doing to our food is harmful.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 29, 2011)

SOmewhere I read an article on organic foods, I cant find it now which REALLY frustrates me because I wanted to share it with you folks.

Anyway, the article stated that some organic food had been put through some pretty extensive testing.

The food (corn, pork, and lettuce) had been carefuly grown and was "certified organic".  ALL of the food, get this ALL OF THE FOOD, still showed traces of chemical herbicide and pesticides (esp the lettuce). NO chemicals had been added to the produce, and the pork had been fed "organic" feed in a controled environment.

The theory is that contaminates are in the soil, contaminants are in the air.......and no there is no way to grown contaminant free food.  Organics have less than other foods, but are not contaminant free.

Add that in to finding GMO free feed to feed our meat animals, and I should be apparent that we have poisoned ourselves and taken away the ability to stop poisoning ourselves.

I grow what I can here, and I dont use chemicals.  Neighbors do, and I am sure that residue washes away and into other gardens or is carried in the air, bird poop etc.

We have shot ourselves in the foot by trying to get more for less. GMO included.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 30, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://journal.livingfood.us/2011/0...c-chemicals-a-major-ohio-right-to-know-event/
> 
> Where do we get food to eat when everything is turning into poison, literally? Can I at least get natural food from my own mini-farm? I guess that is debatable. Depends on if I can find GMO free feed for my animals right? So is certified organic still GMO free? Seems they don't have to label it so yet....


A couple of our feed mills that used to supply into the U.S. market quit recently because the FDA got on their back for stating Non-GMO on the label.

As far as contaminants goes unless you live on the moon their will be some traces. Living in a geographically isolated area helps.


----------

